# sargent ec400 & 2nd Leisure battery



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

In anticipation of taking delivery of our new MH been thinking how I am going to fit my dual batteries.

The documentation for the MH says it has a Sargent ec400 which appears to have 2 leisure battery connections; I assume one will be in use for the factory fitted battery and the second will be spare/empty so should just be a case of connecting the 2nd leisure battery? I guess the cable to already be connected and run to a location somewhere!!!

Does the Sargent just switch between the 2 for draw and change?

Actually thinking about it further is the 2nd battery actually the cab one?


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you tried looking on the Sargent website? http://sargentshop.co.uk/Technical-Data/Self-Help/EC400-/-EC450-Power-Control-System

Lots of information there and Sargent's are very helpful.

Alan


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

I still haven't got round to fitting battery 2 mainly because the solar and 1 battery has been ok for days off EHU so far but on our AT Apache the second battery connection is right there next to battery one and the circuit is pre installed back to the Sargent panel. Don't know about your van but the solar circuit was also pre installed.I just fitted a panel and ran the cables straight to the designated plug on the rear of the Sargent....Good luck with your van....Start the engine before paying and check all lights go out...the swines didn't tell me the DPF light was on (it's common from all the stop/starts during build) and once I'd paid told me it was Fiat's and my problem. Fiat agent is 2 miles away so I got it sorted the same day. I should have given them the keys back and said call me when it's sorted but new van excitement took over. For that and let downs with a minor cosmetic warranty problem I wouldn't buy from them again..Idiots that can't see past the next sale :roll:

Edit..second battery isn't the cab one. Panel is smart charge and will switch between all installed batteries as required including the starter battery..


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi there, I put 2nd battery on my Auto Trail, and you must tell the unit that there is now 2 battery my dealer done it for me.
Eddie.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

cheers people; will wait until I have the van; been for a test drive in it and all is fine will give it a good once over before handing over the cash (well actually the keys for our old one), We are fitting a solar panel also but thinking we will need the 2nd battery as we are used to having it, but admittedly our fridge currently only runs of 12v so might be fine with 1 and save the weight. 

The sargent website is great but the manual does not say much about the 2nd battery will have to just wait (excited) Found the dealers manual for the ec400 no mention of putting it into a 2nd battery mode; lots of other interesting settings to play with  

All in all sounds like its going to be a easy install as the cable could already be there .....(should not have said that)


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

MYFANWY1 said:


> Hi there, I put 2nd battery on my Auto Trail, and you must tell the unit that there is now 2 battery my dealer done it for me.
> Eddie.


I think that only applies if you are "posh" and have the flash colour control panel.... :wink: Ec480.,
On the basic Ec300 panel it does not have that option..


----------



## readyforoff (Dec 28, 2013)

tonka said:


> MYFANWY1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I put 2nd battery on my Auto Trail, and you must tell the unit that there is now 2 battery my dealer done it for me.
> ...


That was my thought too ......thought you'd got lost in Morocco :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The wiring is already in pace but you MAY need to buy a loom to connect your second battery to the existing wiring (plug and play)

Email the guys at Sargent, their customer service is an object lesson in how it should be done. Simply the best I have ever experienced, AND. Speedy as well!


----------

